# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Acer] Acer X1161

## radiotimes

IMG_20161019_124047.jpg  Τι ειναι αυτο βρε παιδια Λαμπα??????Εχει ξεκοληση το πισω μερος της βασης της Λαμπας η πορσελανη!!!!!

----------


## maik65

Γεια σου Δημήτρη...δυστυχώς, πρέπει να ψάξεις για DMD CHIP....

----------

klik (19-10-16)

----------


## radiotimes

Γεια σου Μανωλη, τι ειναι το DMD CHIP μιας και δεν εχω ασχοληθει με προτξεκτορ ξανα?????

----------


## krissgr

Δες αυτό:
https://youtu.be/FW3oQ4PsMW4

----------


## klik

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digita...omirror_device

----------


## radiotimes

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τις απαντησεις θα το επιχειρησω.

----------

